# MBTI Map



## Petals (May 9, 2011)

lmao at the person who put "statue" down for easter island.


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

This is so cool . I'm poking a couple of friends (user on here) to do this.


----------



## Agelaius (Apr 3, 2010)

That candle is not easy to see :laughing: That said, look at the lonely state of Vermont and you'll find my lovable marker :tongue:


----------



## zenomax (Feb 15, 2012)

Great idea.....


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

You now have an ISFJ, an INFJ and an ENFP sitting on a city Bristol - in SW England who've merged into one.


----------



## johnjohnjohn (Jan 17, 2012)

viva said:


> Of course. I was referring to people actually putting in their street names & numbers like that person was implying.


Darn, I forgot my phone number; be right back.


----------



## daimonion (Mar 7, 2012)

Done, Oxford (UK)...


----------



## oxoboxo (Apr 10, 2012)

To the person who marked their location as North Korea, hah! But seriously, I'm in South Korea right now.


----------



## bowieownsmysoul (Feb 26, 2012)

hmwith said:


> I like that the ENFPs are candles. Symbolism.


And suddenly, "Candle in the Wind" by Elton John plays in my head...the Marilyn version.


----------



## Dark NiTe (Mar 5, 2012)

Morality said:


> Go to MBTI Map and put a marker where you live. You can name yourself "type - PerC name" (for example: INFJ - Morality) to make the map more informative. You can also give the marker the color of your type. *Almost randomly chosen*, these are the colors for each type:
> ENFJ - Red
> ENFP - Candle
> ENTJ - Brown
> ...


----------



## Dark NiTe (Mar 5, 2012)

oxoboxo said:


> To the person who marked their location as North Korea, hah! But seriously, I'm in South Korea right now.


----------



## GMT (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm a west coast ENTP, as a matter of fact.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

I still haven't found ppl here near Providence RI. D:


----------



## A Little Bit of Cheeze (Apr 21, 2012)

Two INTPs and an ENFP around me. Am I the only J in Atlanta(or Georgia for that matter)?


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

I propose that as Nouadhibou, Mauritania is roughly in the middle, we should stage there as the center for meetups.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm pretty nomadic but currently Ontario, Canada. I would love to meet more PerC members ^_^


----------



## Agent Blackout (Mar 1, 2012)

Only one in Miami?!?! C'moonnnn


----------



## SuperNova85 (Feb 21, 2011)

First one from Pittsburgh......knew there was a reason I didn't like it here :/


----------



## happyrain (Apr 25, 2012)

One of three people in my state-only ENTJ...


----------



## Abraxas (May 28, 2011)

I'm not just the only INTJ in Las Vegas.

I'm the only PerC member for hundreds of miles.

Sadface.


----------



## Panzer (Mar 4, 2013)

Also added meself on the list. Great iniative!


----------



## Bakedgoods (Feb 14, 2013)

I find it interesting that INTJ is black. I've been told I wear too much black. But I love it.


----------



## Dyslexicon (Mar 9, 2013)

Hey, Scandinavians, throw in a marker!


----------



## auburnstar (Mar 22, 2013)

I am a candle haha. Candle in the Wind, reference anyone?


----------



## gracElizabeth (Mar 26, 2013)

Is anyone else having the problem of all the markers showing up in Antarctica?? :shocked:


----------



## dejavu (Jun 23, 2010)

gracElizabeth said:


> Is anyone else having the problem of all the markers showing up in Antarctica?? :shocked:


That's where all the cool people congregate.

But in all seriousness, yeah, I just checked and folks are in Antarctica and nowhere else. Bizarre.


----------



## gracElizabeth (Mar 26, 2013)

dejavu said:


> That's where all the cool people congregate.
> 
> But in all seriousness, yeah, I just checked and folks are in Antarctica and nowhere else. Bizarre.


*Applaudes pun* 
Once Upon A Time fan, I see? Unless you picked that avatar for another reason besides his character as Hook.


----------



## dejavu (Jun 23, 2010)

gracElizabeth said:


> *Applaudes pun*
> Once Upon A Time fan, I see? Unless you picked that avatar for another reason besides his character as Hook.


*bows*

Oh hell yes. It's my newest obsession. Also, Hook is pretty. You like the show too?


----------



## auburnstar (Mar 22, 2013)

Why does everyone live in Antartica?

Ah wait... PENGUINS.


----------



## dejavu (Jun 23, 2010)

auburnstar said:


> Why does everyone live in Antartica?
> 
> Ah wait... PENGUINS.


You guessed it!

And you've presented the perfect opportunity for the use of my signature.


----------



## FreyD (Apr 7, 2013)

Added! :happy:

Does anyone have a solution for the Antarctica problem? I'm curious to see if there are more people living in my region.


----------



## gracElizabeth (Mar 26, 2013)

dejavu said:


> *bows*
> 
> Oh hell yes. It's my newest obsession. Also, Hook is pretty. You like the show too?


Yep. Fellow utterly obsessed ENTP here. 
Hook is so very, very pretty.


----------



## Pure Dragon (Apr 8, 2013)

Sweet, INTJs are black. Seems fitting.

Added myself. ^^


----------



## sonnetfirelight (Apr 5, 2013)

Technology challenged as well. Clicked the additions on drop down but it had what looked to be another username and a different personality type, and I couldn't figure out how to change it.


----------



## Smerc (Apr 16, 2013)

According to this map, the reason i never meet any cool people is because they all live in Antarctica. 

(Cool people, cold people... puns are stupid.)


----------



## koenigscat (May 12, 2013)

The map is hiding from me, it doesn't work
Edit: it works again


----------



## katierin (May 6, 2013)

Is it just me... or is the map saying everyone lives in Antarctica?


----------



## mapledinosaur (Apr 22, 2013)

katierin said:


> Is it just me... or is the map saying everyone lives in Antarctica?


we all live in antarctica :happy:


----------



## dejavu (Jun 23, 2010)

mapledinosaur said:


> we all live in antarctica :happy:


I'm trying very hard to resist making the cool people joke again.

Somebody needs to fix that map. :tongue:


----------



## tvu732 (May 27, 2013)

Great. I was choosing between INFP and INTP and now I'm very happy that my type is INFP, 'cause I love forest green and hate purple. 
Anyway, someone please fix the Antarctica problem and it'll be great.


----------



## popinman322 (Mar 10, 2013)

Would could just move to different software...


----------



## Jabberbroccoli (Mar 19, 2011)

You know, I'm really enjoying the penguins here. A change of scenery is always nice.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm in Canada. Everyone else is in Antarctica. I feel isolated.


----------



## Persian (Jul 16, 2012)

monemi said:


> I'm in Canada. Everyone else is in Antarctica. I feel isolated.


Me too.


----------



## an absurd man (Jul 22, 2012)

Yo I am missing out on this party in Antartica. LOL


----------



## Persian (Jul 16, 2012)

This is a new map that I have made.
The only difference between this map and the other is that instead of listing where you are, you list where (most) your ancestors came from.
Origins map
In order to submit a marker, you have to give a password.
The password is "intj".


----------



## PJay (Jul 20, 2013)

Two things:

1- Somebody please fix the Antarctica problem! D:

2- Has anyone noticed that someone wrote "I win" on Greenland?


----------



## MRH3LLMAN (Oct 21, 2013)

I just added myself in Atlanta, GA...


----------



## jenanoelle (Dec 26, 2013)

..this is such a great idea. ..is everyone going to be stuck in Antarctica forever?


----------



## lackofmops (Mar 13, 2014)

Added.


----------



## sunlightandsinging (May 3, 2014)

Added myself to the Dallas, TX area. Fun idea! 
Edit: You know, if we each posted this on our social media page, we could get lots more people! I know some of my friends are aware of their type, although they don't hang out on forums. lol


----------



## dumb and dummer (May 18, 2014)

my favoruite colours are royal blue for ISTP, grey for ESTP and green for ISTJ. And I'm pretty certain I'm one of these.


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

I just added myself. INTP, City of Minneapolis, State of Minnesota, United States


----------



## Gabori (Sep 15, 2014)

Done, but somehow seems still incomplete


----------



## Ferin (Sep 30, 2014)

Just added in Baltimore, MD! Looks like I could walk to *Touk*'s house, and we are both INFPs! It's a small world!


----------



## B00Bz (Jul 11, 2013)

Done!


----------



## uaim.miau (Dec 6, 2014)

Added myself. #Elle and #zeelf, how's it going !? :wink:


----------



## Astral (Dec 8, 2014)

I added myself but i'm the only one in New Mexico.


----------



## SweetTsubaki (Dec 8, 2014)

FUnny there are like 3 markers for France and all are INTPs


----------



## frozenmusic (Aug 12, 2014)

I don't see the map


----------

